# Bohemian Rhapsody Pumpkin Animatronics



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Whoa! I expected a moving jaw in the skeleton and flashing pumpkins, not anything close to that! Unbelievable job.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

This is awesome!


----------

